# New Ideas for European Models



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are my new ideas for European models.

http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=9022
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...play=22392
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=9131
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=8391
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=8490
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...play=11334
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...play=10702
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...play=10596


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I really like the CFV(Tramways de l'Ouest du Dauph) No. 31 (http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=9131). 

The SchoellerBleckmann (http://steamlocomotive.info/medium/austria346.jpg) looks like it could be realized from a LGB Stainz... 
And what a small wheels on that PTP XXIV/XXV No. 4 (http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=10702). 

Nice pictures and very inspirational indeed!!! 
Thanks for posting! 

Paul


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

This is the one that I want

http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomotive.cfm?Display=10948


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Rune - Bockholt already made it in Gauge 1 back in 1990 or so. It'll be a mite expensive IF you can ever find one but then what isn't these days? 
tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 15 Sep 2010 01:53 PM 
Rune - Bockholt already made it in Gauge 1 back in 1990 or so. It'll be a mite expensive IF you can ever find one but then what isn't these days? 
tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


Indeed Tac, but that is a bit too much for me.
I do have plans to build one myself by using a paper model kit as styrene cutting guide









It's soooo weird that Piko, Bachmann or Aristo does not see the market for true to scale gauge one products at a reasonable price...


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here are more I want.

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/ch...aulin1.jpg
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/at...inz_01.jpg
http://www.chemistry.bristol.ac.uk/...204629.htm
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=5875
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...play=19677
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...play=19668


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By trainguy111 on 15 Sep 2010 06:40 PM 
Here are more I want.

http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/ch...aulin1.jpg
http://www.railfaneurope.net/pix/at...inz_01.jpg
http://www.chemistry.bristol.ac.uk/...204629.htm
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...splay=5875
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...play=19677
http://steamlocomotive.info/vlocomo...play=19668



Strange that these were clickable links in the email notification but not on the MLS web site.

Anyway - the first item, the XRot rotary snowplow was available just recently from Lokbauer.
But you probably wouldn't have liked the price.
He is all sold out now - Dietz also offered that item (his version) years ago and that sold out pretty quick as well.

Here is what Lokbauer has to offer currently in steam engines.
All pretty unique because these are made in very limited quantities.
http://www.der-lokbauer.de/36795/36822.html


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The real pain is that hardly any models in any scale have been made of the numerous classes of 0-8-0s that were common in Central and Eastern Europe and beoyond even to China. Frustrating that some K-whatever class of US loco that maybe ten existed gets built, but common narrow gauge classes in the TENS of THOUSANDS are neglected....

Two of my favorites were:

Russian Pt4 et al

http://narrow.parovoz.com/vp.php

And the Polish Px29:


http://www.holdys.pl/tomi/index.php...=px29-1704


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Care to provide me with a photo of the Lokbauer XRot Snowplow. If I can afford it, it would be worthy for a what-if American prototype. Imagine what would happen if there was an American version of it.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

That snowplow was several thiusand dollars, as in 3 or 4. 

I assume you know that USA Trains makes a US-type rotary, but it's pretty primitive compared to the XRot 

Here is a picture of the Lokbauer one:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was an article about kitbashing one out of an LGB Mallet back in the 1980s in Garden Railways actually!


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

*gasps* Its beautiful!!! Imagine if this ran on an American Railway. Man! I gotta save up for this unusual beauty!!! Thanks for posting, by the way.


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

More ideas 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...oco-18.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...27_21.jpeg
http://www.skyrocket.de/locomotive/data/drg_61_002.htm
http://www.skyrocket.de/locomotive/data/sbb_e3-3.htm
http://www.skyrocket.de/locomotive/data/sncb_franco.htm


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By trainguy111 on 16 Sep 2010 03:44 PM 
*gasps* Its beautiful!!! Imagine if this ran on an American Railway. Man! I gotta save up for this unusual beauty!!! Thanks for posting, by the way.


Dietz and Lokbauer were the only two manufacturers who ever offered one of these as far as I know.
But every few years someone seems to get all enthusiastic and forms a little group to build this model.
There was one at the BB forum in Germany and also this one:

http://www.rhbgartenbahn.ch/?page=xrot_9213

I ended up with this model:




















The other option if you want a US type model is to build your own - probably buy the rotary wheel since that is not easy to build. 

And perhaps build a model of this:


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Somehow lost the first picture of my model..........this mls forum can drive me bonkers

Anyway - here it is (I hope)

........Actually, made more sense to fix my previous post


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, and accuracy is not my forte.


----------



## trainguy111 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think if I do decide to make my own, I'd need the wheels from an LGB 0-6-6-0T


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By trainguy111 on 17 Sep 2010 04:10 PM 
I think if I do decide to make my own, I'd need the wheels from an LGB 0-6-6-0T 


That was actually my plan as well.
I had bought the two LGB Mallet motor blocks and a couple of the LGB 4063 cars to madify to become the body.
Then I bought the rotary wheel of the USA Trains rotary plow and that's when all activity stopped - that rotary wheel was useless.
Size didn't fit which I should have known but the construction was really flimsy - I would have no hope of ever getting this to set up
to actually throw snow.

I have since found a nice rotary blade made of brass, but by then I had already bought this hand-made model.



A friend of mine built this US type rotary:


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

There is yet another company out there making really nice ($$$) working models of the Xrot front end so you can build your own or mount it to a box car etc.....just haven't found it yet. Axel--can you help me out I know you had that link at one time? 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Maybe you mean Freddy Ölschläger or Fröl...........

He offers the front end - it was used for the Santa Fe rotary above:


Fröl Pictures


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right Knut, the small photo showing the front end mounted to the clear plastic base is the one I'd seen...that's the one. 

http://www.oelschlaeger-gmbh.com/CAD_CAM_fertigungsplanung.html 

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

For more information about the ready assembled models, as well as parts for building your own you can go here:
Rotary Snow Plow

The entire parts are 100% solid brass (that is reflected in the price). Let's take the rotary chassis, for example is is machine out of a solid brass block. Other attempts I have seen soldered brass together, but the strength of this is unbelievable. The entire construction and motor assembly is proportionally stronger than the prototype, however, always keep in mind that snow is still not 1:22.5







so wet snow and wet snow that solidified in ice are definitely the upper limitation of operation.

You can see a demo of it on Youtube  Rotary Snow Plow in action


----------

